# What's more comforting for you fi or fe



## Potatooesunshinerays (Dec 26, 2017)

would sleep on both 10 out of 10


----------



## Silastar (Mar 29, 2016)

Someone who has the guts to tell me the truth with a spark of sensibility. ENFPs in other words.

INFPs are second for me, because while their inferior Te makes them a bit biased, their Fi is very warm and will energize me more than an Ni-Fe type. Because I already think like that. 

I think INFJs are in third place. As I said before, I already think like that; the prospective is similar. They are good at getting the problem, but may either empathize too much and tell you what you should do according to their beliefs, or even if they don't, analyze and help the problem without ENFP energy and warmth.

ENFJs. Their dominant Fe might be based too much on either keeping good feeling tones or give me their doctrine's advice. Their input can be okay, still.

ESFPs... will give pretty much the same advice over and over. I usually don't think their input is spot-on but they can be quite good when it comes to self-help advice.

ISFJ will avoid conflict and outright lie to me to make me feel better, resulting in me outraging against them for their lack of honesty.

[ISFPs - I have never befriended one to the point of having a deep conversation but damn it, I wish I would. Somehow I imagine there wouldn't be many words, it would be a more physical approach, heh]

Never tell anything private to an ESFJ. It's basically among the "first three things you should know about ESFJ".

An unexpected group of supporters came from ESTJs. Practical tips are useful.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

@Silastar interesting insights plus a bit of ego-boost to an ENFP. Thank you for that! 
My experience with a few of these types is lacking. 
ESFJ Why never tell anything private to a ESFJ? Because they tell others? Or because they judge too harshly and exploit? My only experience is the later.
ESFP I notice the same as you, a few of them have read self-help stuff that is helpful and that, yes, I see them apply universally. So if it is a good approach it usually does cover a lot of things. Interesting. I didn't know about ESFPs and self-help stuff until I typed a ESFP friend recently.
ESTJ No comment. lol No, it depends on the ESTJs perception of their responsibility to me and whether I am "with" the perceived establishment. =)


----------



## Silastar (Mar 29, 2016)

@Alesha cheers!
I like speaking with ENPs these days, and I'm having a good time with ENFPs. You guys are great!

As for ESFJ, I think ESFJ have issues understanding others at a deep level. Maybe with their closest friends they do, but usually unless you have this relatable problem or a problem that somehow involved their feelings or Si, they can't help you there. I also believe they might reveal my issues to their closest friends because hey, why not, it isn't a big deal no?


----------

